# A song that makes you feel good



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obeCH7ToT1k&feature=fvsr"]A very fine house[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zC8Tp-or6Q]Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD8sxIjVuc&feature=channel]AC/DC Shoot to Thrill (with Iron Man 2 footage!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

My favorite line in this song...._*With the power of conviction, there is no sacrifice*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4xBp2rizQ&ob=av2e]Pat Benatar - Invincible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine changes moment to moment, but the last song to put a smile on my face was...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbo_fUo03Sg&feature=related]Kiss You All Over - Exile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MiQzAo6Cp8]The Archies Sugar Sugar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2011)

This has a good beat and is easy to dance to:

[youtube]AVbRzcJS6lE[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> This has a good beat and is easy to dance to:
> 
> [youtube]AVbRzcJS6lE[/youtube]





Have you heard the worlds shortest song?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1JvrXaE7dI]The World's Shortest Song---"You Suffer" by Napalm Death - YouTube[/ame]


 I could listen to that over and over  They actually play that in their concerts


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FglJAUXsZqs]Three Dog Night- Out In The Country (LP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg]Tommy James&the Shondell_Crytal Blue persuasion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2011)

A sappy one, but it always makes me feel good...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIdbroOLvhw]Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World Lyrics.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hN9YRo7y1s]Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM]Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings" Metal Blade Records - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5Z11obllEQ]Astrud Gilberto Stan Getz Ipanema 64 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2011)

This one brings back very fond memories of baking Christmas cookies with my Grandma...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYVvcf1QqXc&feature=fvsr]I&#39;m dreaming of a white Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

No contest! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fND8kuZlvKs]einstein on the beach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> Have you heard the worlds shortest song?
> 
> The World's Shortest Song---"You Suffer" by Napalm Death - YouTube
> 
> ...


Wow that's even shorter than "Anti-Procrastination Song"!

[youtube]RijIEYTgrSY[/youtube]

First time I ever heard Stormtroopers of Death was on Japanese TV, some late night video show in 1984. The J-Host was speaking his broken, heavily accented English and introduced the S.O.D. tune like this:

"Here izu Stormtroopahz ub Dess. Dey say "Speaku Engrish or Die!"


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

I love this song. Especially at the 3 minute mark and on. It gives you a sense of victory

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EB6DGjgpGY&feature=channel_video_title]Amon Amarth - Live For the Kill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Sep 24, 2011)

This song always makes me smile 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ffL573XI50]The song that never ends - YouTube[/ame]


( at least until the annoyance sets in )


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7yh6HFKAMs]The Fleetwoods - Come Softly To Me (live appearance) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ]Petula Clark - Downtown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KODZtjOIPg]THOSE WERE THE DAYS MARY HOPKIN - YouTube[/ame]








On 2nd thought ... not so good anymore ...... kinda sad!  Now I'm old enough to appreciate it !!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg]Louis Armstrong - what a wonderful world - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2011)

My favorite MK attraction.

Splash Mountain, Magic Kingdom, Walt Disney World, (HD 1080p) - YouTube


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 24, 2011)

This song makes me feel good, it causes reflection and the video is very soothing

*"Lots of those friendly people showing me ways to go, I never want to lose their inspiration"*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk&feature=related]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKnwRD0Wh3Q]Mean-Taylor Swift (cover) Megan Nicole and Boyce Avenue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A&ob=av2e]Jason Mraz - I&#39;m Yours (Live On Earth Single Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc]UB40 - Red Red Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Sep 24, 2011)

BD, good song, wrong version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvCGbwnvoDo]RED RED WINE - NEIL DIAMOND - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijsogLJvBB4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL43EA4934157BFD92]Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH8N4s3pat0]AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 24, 2011)

Popular while I was in basic training. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M]Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w]Hall & Oates ~ You Make My Dreams Come True - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Popular while I was in basic training.
> 
> Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube



OH shit...that makes you...just a little older than me...


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm ancient of days.  Class of '76, off to Ft. Jackson, SC two months later.


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 25, 2011)

Wooo hoooo someone would have me! *hearts* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl7K5Whxmvw]Hot Mess Uncle Kracker lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cGWTAe3M6U]Happiness Runs - Donovan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg]Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmJxtgmsqAE]When I Come Around - Green Day (Official Music Video) [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQpyxh3xpv8]Bruce & Melissa - Thunder Road Live! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOV2Xz2djA&feature=BFa&list=FLzgfJAt8nRL-9p9sW9t1Rlw&lf=mh_lolz]A Static Lullaby "Toxic" Official Music Video HQ | Director: Robby Starbuck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4]Charlie : Candy Mountain - YouTube[/ame]

The song is at 2:25.

Also, it's worth a laugh just for the 1:20 "shun the non-believer" bit.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

Bonus laugh.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk]The Sneezing Baby Panda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvZTg8RhCs]Los Lonely Boys-My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

Watching Carlos Santana getting his groove on and enjoying the ladies is just one reason this song always makes me smile. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2011)

a girlfriend of mine and I used to always play this song by Prince, before we went out dancing....it always got us in a good mood and psyched for the night!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij-jM8CcQIQ]Prince - Let&#39;s Go Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

Another good one, on that note.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrYM2Gt9sMw]The Go Go&#39;s - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

Another good one, on that note.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrYM2Gt9sMw]The Go Go&#39;s - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]The B52&#39;s - Love Shack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

I probably always loved this song because I first heard it in utero.  

The third couple in is what my mom and dad looked like when they showed us how to 'stroll'.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg]The Original Stroll - February 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 25, 2011)

Okey dokey. I'll run with Along Comes Mary, Wild Thing, and whatever music was playing behind Ed Sullivan when he was kissing Toppo Giogio good night. sp?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Okey dokey. I'll run with Along Comes Mary, Wild Thing, and whatever music was playing behind Ed Sullivan when he was kissing Toppo Giogio good night. sp?


Topo Gigio  is the correct spelling!  I loved him!!!!


----------



## Douger (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5G8bDVujS8&feature=related]Tommy Shaw - Come Sail Away- 7DZ Chicago Borders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlUe8mvm7ZA&feature=related]David Allen Coe-Don&#39;t Bite the Dick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 25, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Another good one, on that note.
> 
> The Go Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube


The GoGo's make me wanna' commit Mass Genocide.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 25, 2011)

I think one of funniest moments in my life was watching my parents grooving to "I feel good". Two old white people getting it on when they thought I was asleep.

Talk about birth control. I never thought sex was a good thing after that incident . Glad I learned differently but man talk about a scary vision.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIzJAnhaoYY]Pawpet Music Video " &#39;65 Love Affair" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HJ7w9MTCqs]Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]Rob Thomas - Someday (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

Take me home tonight. Eddie is unreal and Ronnie is Ronnie. I hope I have the right video BD be my back up here.

When Ronnie comes down the ramp....aye carumba. Good woman. One of the nicest souls I ever met in the business. And everything she ever said about Phil turned out to be true.

But I digress. Lot of memories tonight. 

ETA whoopsies had to reboot


dang I hope I hit this right.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

Here ya go. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7MFi-5fvzQ]Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

This is another one for me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM]John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money (With Lyrics) - YouTube



thank ya darlin'


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> This is another one for me.
> 
> John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side" - YouTube



I can't see that. But that's from Eddie and the Cruisers isn't it? I loved that movie. 

Great tune.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go.
> ...



De nada. Good choice.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > This is another one for me.
> ...



Yes, it is. Very energetic, reminds me of some of Springsteen's stuff (mostly because of the sax, I suppose).


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

This one always makes me smile simply because Robert Downey, Jr always makes me smile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yb-k8xPaEg]Ally & Larry (Every Breath you take-Robert Downey Jr) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

Another feel good for me. Dusty Springfield.

You don't have to say you love me.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 26, 2011)

God bless you Dr. Demento for introducing me to this little ditty

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6YYcUZWhYY]Ogden Edsl Dead Puppies Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Sep 26, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard the worlds shortest song?
> ...



I actually knew two guys in that band, Scott Ian and Dan Lilker. We weren't good friends or anything..sorta hello/goodbye.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st8y84q3fus&feature=fvst]Joy Division-Isolation Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## MeBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

elvis said:


> Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil - YouTube



Is that Elvis in the thong??





Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 26, 2011)

Amelia said:


> OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo



Hey! That's where I LIVE!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

Under the boardwalk. 

I loved this song. And I can still feel the ocean on my feet in my soul.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, yeah!! Dr. Demento!! My family does quotes on a regular basis. "You know you laughed; I HEARD you laugh! You laughed and laughed and laughed and now ..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSVTdAtNYE]Talking Heads - And She Was - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 26, 2011)

ok now hit fast forward on sappy

I'm trying to get WLS on the radio and I just fell into John Denver singing Sunshine.

Good man and my heart is breaking singing along.someone help me with the spelling lol.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJAjOlp4Tas]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down on the Corner 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15eu7ar5EKM&feature=related]Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 28, 2011)

No lyrics but sure is feel good


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY]Where the Hell is Matt? (2008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNT8SMlqLJA]Particle Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosemary Clooney's take on 50 ways to leave your lover ... I like it better than Simon's. ( :


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc_RHbXjE2A]rosemary clooney-50 ways to leave your lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KC7uhMY9s]Marvin Gaye "What&#39;s Going On / What&#39;s Happening Brother" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeuNxMY_5Uo]The Proclaimers - (I&#39;m gonna be) 500 miles! Live Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Sep 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvymiQNyDfA]Baby Rose Marie - Sentimental Gentleman from Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

Big trouble in little china

theme song for a movie but it rocked AND I loved the movie too


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm Looking Through You by The Fab 4.

Will post You Tube vid  sometime - then people who were not even alive during the 60s will see what all the shouting was all about.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

Dream boat annie


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

help me I think I'm falling..... well hell the whole album court and spark


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

but for fun dang it's so hard to pick...

if one does try to capture a moment with a song I'd say being in LaSalle Park in Burlington dancing to Little Eva with my girlfriends doing the Locomotion and my parents singing and dancing to the song as well.

And my baba doing the grooves too with me.

Just the whole family dancing.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I'm Looking Through You by The Fab 4.
> 
> Will post You Tube vid  sometime - then people who were not even alive during the 60s will see what all the shouting was all about.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 1, 2011)

I am not sure that I would listen to this song without the video. The video is a work of art IMO. In fact the video was nominated for video Of the year at the 2010 Juno Awards

The song is lovely. I listen to this when I feel a little down 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk&feature=channel_video_title]Land Of Talk - It&#39;s Okay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 1, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> I am not sure that I would listen to this song without the video. The video is a work of art IMO. In fact the video was nominated for video Of the year at the 2010 Juno Awards
> 
> The song is lovely. I listen to this when I feel a little down
> 
> Land Of Talk - It's Okay - YouTube



I see your point. It sounded to me like "Wicked Game" (or something like it) would have been a better choice.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 1, 2011)

I love this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdR1yjB9Rx0]Jason Mraz - Sleeping to Dream (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdHUD4mstAs]The Living Years MIKE & THE MECHANICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Oct 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajwnmkEqYpo]Dream A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas & The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSkUAjOKX3Y]xod[E] reanimiert Erasure&#39;s - A little Respect - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 5, 2011)

I love to sing along with this one.  Big smiles.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-1_d6bbM1I]Petula Clark - My love is warmer than the sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q]The Duck Song - YouTube[/ame]


and my favorite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8&]John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 5, 2011)

The PinHeads - Don't It Make You Feel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYzySRvLD_0]Headpins - Don&#39;t It Make You Feel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Magic_ - The Cars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bEu9wLDjKY]The Cars - "Magic" video (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch_ - Hall & Oates

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8grXzXw39zI]Hall & Oates - Dance on Your Knees / Out of Touch (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Gimme All Your Lovin'_ - ZZ Top

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi_ser2_Xm4]ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin&#39; (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Burning Down The House_ - Talking Heads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHJmPcILfg8]TALKING_HEADS burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

practically anything by Robert Palmer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&ob=av2e]Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Girls Just Want To Have Fun_ - Cyndi Lauper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A&ob=av3e]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Should I Stay or Should I Go_ - The Clash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZBPu7jJbJU]The Clash - Should I Stay or Should I Go (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Cheek to Cheek_ - Fred Astaire

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyfqW6td-yA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyfqW6td-yA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Seems Like Old Times_ - Diane Keaton 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXss5zPNj5k]seems like old times | annie hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Carey_ - Joni Mitchell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO4WXTIZ7Uw]Joni Mitchell-Carey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

OMGorsh... anything by *him* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UecPqm2Dbes]Tonight (I&#39;m Lovin&#39; You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Man of Constant Sorrow_ - The Soggy Bottom Boys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifdgrfr0Bkk]Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

_*OMGorsh... my absolute favorite, ever...*_ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqZTm5n9xHw]Enrique Iglesias - Ring my bells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_This Too Shall Pass_ - OK Go

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w&feature=relmfu]OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - Rube Goldberg Machine version - Official - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M-2BFS6Jxc&feature=related]Enrique Iglesias - Addicted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Battle Without Honor Or Humanity_...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjDKhqW5vGg]Kill Bill Vol.1 Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XsZwtmYik&feature=related]The Roof is on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc&ob=av3e]Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRr2kf84V2M]Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Jungle Boogie_ - Kool & The Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq0KMvYZeic]Pulp Fiction (Jungle Boogie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_That's The Way_ - KC & The Sunshine Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwy8gSx9cSk]Soul Train That&#39;s The Way KC & Sunshine Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Brick House_ - The Commodores

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU]The Commodores-Brick House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_I'm Easy_ - The Commodores

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg&feature=related]Easy - The Commodores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Nothing But A Heartache_ - The Flirtations

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Voodoo Child_ - Jimi Hendrix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLSB2BgoS0w]Jimi Hendrix- Voodoo Child [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLSvN1jXuJE&feature=related]Katy Perry - E.T. lyrics ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

meh... Katy Perry makes me almost wish I was born deaf...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Yoü And I_ - Lady Gaga

great tune... crazy-ass video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9YMU0WeBwU&ob=av2e]Lady Gaga - Yoü And I (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 15, 2011)

_Down In The River To Pray_ - Alison Krauss

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]Down in the River to Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> meh... Katy Perry makes me almost wish I was born deaf...



My hubby is so into her.... And, well, I do appreciate the one song.


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 15, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 18, 2011)

Well. It's not a song, but it always makes me feel good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE]Old Spice | The Man Your Man Could Smell Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 18, 2011)

OMGorsh. Um, well.... I'm looking... and I so prefer my hairy, bad tempered, potbellied, coalmining husband over most any other... There's just not a song that fits how a man's sons are his as well as the alluring song of the winds. *he*arts*

http://www.vevo.com/watch/thirty-seconds-to-mars/hurricane-uncensored-directors-cut/USVI31000069


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D49kRl2t_wg]Joan Osborne - let&#39;s just get naked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 18, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> Joan Osborne - let's just get naked - YouTube



I'd let her wear the nose ring.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Dabs (Oct 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0&annotation_id=annotation_129249&feature=iv]JK Wedding Entrance Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Oct 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iSc3CLmEXY&feature=related]Something In Your Mouth - Nickelback (LIVE) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 18, 2011)

Nickleback - Leader of Men

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhZ7PMNCanI]Nickelback - Leader of Men - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA&ob=av2e]Len - Steal My Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDL-TcKXoY]KOOL MOE DEE "WILD WILD WEST" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKN6wn_YVaU&feature=related]California Dreaming - The Mamas and The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E]Smash Mouth - All Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2011)

I've watched this dozens of times... never get tired of it... 

Beth Ann Robinson's YouTube audition video from last season's America's Got Talent...

tune is Clubbed To Death from The Matrix...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA8KHEA0K_8]Beth Ann Robinson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZADpco6Zn9I]Hoobastank - The Reason lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

so in love with this ^^^^


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2011)

Who's Sorry Now...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjHJ_snG3RI]Who&#39;s Sorry Now-Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2011)

We Just Disagree...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30]Dave Mason-We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2011)

Heart Of The Matter...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPQdZwRI4GU]Don Henley - The Heart Of The Matter (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 20, 2011)

I Want To Know What Love Is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpK89WmmHJo&feature=related]I Want to know what love is - Foreigner (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgPqSrdMhno&feature=related]Rob Thomas - Someday (Official Music Video) [HQ] [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKIJ9ekfAZY]Craig Ferguson Intro 4/5/10 Introducing Geoff Peterson Robot Sidekick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 28, 2011)

*This song makes me feel good because a former hubby is one of the musicians.* They won many platinums and a Grammy and were honorably mentioned over the course of several years in the late 90's. All good and fun guys.  This song was in a two hour concert at Royal Albert Hall in London.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-TSaH7T7_k]Jessie J - Price tag lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 30, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Jessie J - Price tag lyrics - YouTube





I've never heard of her before.  

And I found this.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2WWrupMBAE]Jessie J - Who You Are - YouTube[/ame]

Very nice work.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 30, 2011)

Standells... Dirty Water...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVVCOjr8fQc&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVVCOjr8fQc&feature=related[/ame]

my favorite tune from the Summer 0f '66...

still makes me feel good to hear it...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Ya...!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw]OutKast - Hey Ya! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## bayoubill (Nov 5, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Smooth, by Santana feat. Rob Thomas - YouTube



excellent...! 

I was gonna post that tune myself...

the system won't allow me to give you rep's right now...

but in the words of the great philosophers, "fahk 'em"...

you rule, Ropey...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 23, 2011)

last night, heard this tune while in the checkout line at the local Walgreen's...

hadn't heard it in, like, forever...

made me dance all the way out the automatic doors...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 23, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> last night, heard this tune while in the checkout line at the local Walgreen's...
> 
> hadn't heard it in, like, forever...
> 
> ...



Love the sax on that one.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > last night, heard this tune while in the checkout line at the local Walgreen's...
> ...



Boop...!  how you been, babe...?


do you like Duran Duran...?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMuXhHd4ak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMuXhHd4ak[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 23, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Great! I'm a new grandma. I get to see her tomorrow. I'm beyond ecstatic. How about you? /hugs


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 23, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



a grandma...?!  you sure don't look that old to me...

congrats on the next generation new little one...

I love grandbabies... got three myself...


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup! this is allegedly the 3rd. 6th, if you count my stepdaughter's children which I don't since I have not seen any of them since 2008.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0]The Gummy Bear Song - Long English Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 24, 2011)

OASIS cover wonderwall by eots by DogZero on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## zonly1 (Nov 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLbAwTLSg2M&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=30&feature=plpp_video]Shooting Star - Paul Rodgers - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAkOSpVumw&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=48&feature=plpp_video"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZAkOSpVumw&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=48&feature=plpp_video[/ame]


----------



## zonly1 (Dec 3, 2011)

bumper music

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4&feature=autoplay&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&lf=plpp_video&playnext=8]THE CARS[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wAPaJW2hf8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wAPaJW2hf8[/ame]


----------



## sub (Mar 24, 2012)

The Black Keys - Everlasting Light


----------



## Sherry (Mar 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffej15-Dgl0]Uncle Kracker - Smile [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3w2MTXBebg]Dr Seuss VS Shakespeare. Epic Rap Battles of History #12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU]Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 24, 2012)

Pieces Of April (1975) - Three Dog Night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Y1z16CsjM]Pieces Of April (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtPMTJX_2cY]Stone In My Hand for May15 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAYHQWz3i7I]Village People Set "YMCA" World Record at the Sun Bowl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

The Divinyls- I Touch Myself

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1lytua2dh4]Divinyls - I Touch Myself - Virgin Records - YouTube[/ame]


;-)


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI]Train - Hey, Soul Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=078gtNawin4]Draft Me Maybe Adrian Peterson Call Me Maybe Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&list=FLPoHwbLVXmAWJ_5yqp43t5w&index=12&feature=plpp_video]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCeuK1vtcVg&feature=related]Jane&#39;s Addiction Live Original Lineup w/ Eric Avery 2/23/10 Enmore Theatre Sydney Australia PRO SHOT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4FprR_LNSU]The Brady Bunch sings Sunshine Day and Keep On Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOQwdRMTKEk&feature=related]The Archies - Sugar Sugar (&#39;69) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

eots said:


> The Brady Bunch sings Sunshine Day and Keep On Dancing - YouTube



Teehee!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Michael Buble', my future husband  - Home

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE&feature=relmfu]Michael Bublé - "Home" Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Reminds me of my mother.. Fly free mom.. I miss you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

k.d. Lang singing Neil Young's - HELPLESS..  Mind-blowing rendention..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5KRVtjgMkM]K.D. Lang sings Neil Young&#39;s Helpless - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl_XQVKe6So]The Monkees - Daydream Believer Music Video (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the way this song makes me feel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw]Adele - Rolling In The Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone do this one yet ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNeXJg0Sh1Q]Santana - Winning Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Nov 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs]Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVHjrKNUV6c]"Since You Brought It Up" from James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 25, 2012)

There are many but to start...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8]Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]The B52&#39;s - Love Shack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h6tklPKr3A&feature=relmfu]"Jackson" as performed by the Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqnFJ3lp5k&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLzEn-NjRUIQMuvuu_ABOsoA]Train - Drive By - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDQYsVLTHFU]Sammy Hagar - Mas Tequila (Official Video, 1999) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

